# Cambalache > Cambalache - General >  Los bikinis mas provocativos del mundo

## ignoto

Pues eso, saciar mi curiosidad.

----------


## letang

Cansino!!!!!

----------


## ignoto

> Cansino!!!!!


Puede, pero entraste.

 :Lol:

----------


## letang

Entré sólo para decirte

CANSINO!!!!

xD

----------


## Ghod

¿Y los bikinis?

----------


## Mago Manè

Si no hay bikinis me voy pero yaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!


 :twisted:

----------


## mayico

quiero bikinis, quiero bikinis.

----------


## Némesis

> Puede, pero entraste.


En cambio, yo no.

----------


## Maglor

bikini magico...SOPLAS Y DESAPARECE. 100% SEGURO

----------


## ignoto

:shock: 

Acabo de mandar el teclado del ordenador por encima de la pantalla.

----------


## Maglor

no se cuanto cuesta este efecto pero parece ser devastador....

----------


## fedech88

Yo lo compro   :Lol:

----------


## Ayy

> Iniciado por ignoto
> 
> Puede, pero entraste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> En cambio, yo no.


Anda, tu tampoco??  veo que no soy el unico que no entró

----------


## agulean

> bikini magico...SOPLAS Y DESAPARECE. 100% SEGURO



 :-(  :-(  :(  Soplo y no pasa nadaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

----------


## Patito

> Iniciado por Maglor
> 
> bikini magico...SOPLAS Y DESAPARECE. 100% SEGURO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  :-(  :-(  :(  Soplo y no pasa nadaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


Sopla más fuerte... :mrgreen:

----------


## ElGranDantón

Podemos decirle a Mariano que lo ponga a la venta.

----------


## Manel Vicenç

...a ver si es que en lugar de soplar hay que chupar, como en los calendarios de barbero...

----------


## agulean

> ...a ver si es que en lugar de soplar hay que chupar, como en los calendarios de barbero...


No, no, se ve que hay que soplar, porque chupando no se le va, es peor, se ve mas borroso.

Quizás era una broma... no sé...

----------


## Tanthalas

Seguro que tiene un interruptor escondido  :roll:

----------


## Ayy

bueno.... yo la tengo ahora en casa.... y solo me metia para decir que soplando no se va.... pero chupando un poco.... en 3 picosegundos ya no está, lo digo por experiencia..... me voy que tengo que chupar otro poco...

----------


## Patito

Ayy, eso me recuerda a una de las tres mentiras que el hombre le dice a una mujer... Chupa, chupa, que yo te aviso!


Saludos!

----------


## Ayy

jajaja   pero....  si luego todos avisamos.....   mas tarde.... pero avisamos no¿?

"uff  ya esta ya esta...."  :Smile1:   :Smile1:         "no jo*as¿?" :x  :x  :x

----------


## tredecium

Y ya no hay mas fotos? joe...creia que iba a haber una cierta seriedad en este hilo...pero veo que con vosotros no se puede  :evil: .

----------


## ignoto

Ante la demanda, me siento forzado a ceder.

Aquí van un par de hembras tomando el sol.

----------


## Domin

Por dios que bueno el de los gatos. Este tiene pinta de que va a ser otro hilo bastante largo :P

----------


## Mago Manè

Ignoto esta perdiendo fuerza, me estas decepcionandoooooo


 :twisted:

----------


## ignoto

Toma fuerzaaaaaaa...

----------


## Mago Manè

El mundo esta desproporcionao

 :twisted:

----------

